# Look who it is... Dorian& some uk-m boys



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Here you go!

Jamie (magic torch), Pitbull (Sam) and myself alongside the one and only Dorian Yates taking this afternoon at luke&pobs show! :thumb:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good pic mate, was it Dorians supp line sponsoring the show?

Arms are lookin fkin huge!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

dorian yates, one of my all time favourite bodybuilders, nice pic baz!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ah24 said:


> Good pic mate, was it Dorians supp line sponsoring the show?
> 
> Arms are lookin fkin huge!


Mmmm not sure if thwey sponsored it? he was there promoting it..

cheers dude


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

did you chat to Dorian at all Baz? if so what was he like?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Na we didn't really dud ebut he had time for everyone so all in all seemed a quality guy... still big as aswell


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

damn bro neva mind dorian superb shape there bro


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

His legs dont look all that big........


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice pic. Arms look huge Baz.


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

lucky sod you meet the legend himself, damn wish i was there :sad: btw looking great yourself mate :thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

GYMBABE said:


> I didnt know you were going to the show today db, i would have said hi ! I think the next show we go to we should al wear UK-M tshirts with our names on


sounds like an idea


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

ill second that! uk-m t shirts!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

uk-muscle t-shirts so need to be made... Its been too long! Lorian


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

GYMBABE said:


> I didnt know you were going to the show today db, i would have said hi ! I think the next show we go to we should al wear UK-M tshirts with our names on


ditto!

didnt know u were going either?!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Baz, how many " are your arms? They look incredibly well developed.


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Baz mate

Gutted you and MT had to leave early, ended up having a chat with Doz later on in the evening.

Oh and you missed out on a nice Nando's :tongue:

UKM Tee's great idea sounds like quite a few off here was at the show yet never got a chance to meet, in future could poss arrange a meeting place before a show ?

I'm not too hard to miss with my Tat's and car reg..

S


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Baz

Oh and Dorians NOX stuff is lethal !!

S


----------



## James21 (Feb 24, 2008)

Really good pic!


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Excellent mate - always admired Dorian.

Know it's been said; but your arms do look fookin amazing bud :cool2:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

pitbull said:


> Baz mate
> 
> Gutted you and MT had to leave early, ended up having a chat with Doz later on in the evening.
> 
> ...


LOL

Damn! sounded like u had a good time when we left gggrrrrrr 

mate that NOX stuff tasted terrible! will try and get it down me before training today! yuk!



mxd said:


> Baz, how many " are your arms? They look incredibly well developed


bbahh no idea mate.. only just started training them as i havent touched them for 18 months.. i just do 3 sets of bi and 3 for tri once a week cheers tho! prob just a good angle


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Dorian would like to thank everyone for taking time to pop by and saying hello at the show, you shall be seeing a lot more of him at the NABBA and UKBFF shows in future promoting his new products. If you were there then you'll see he is still well over 18 stone and very lean not bad considering he hasn't competed in over 12 years. After winning 6 Olympia titles he has nothing left to prove. Dorian will always remain Britain's best ever bodybuilder and perhaps one of the worlds?? If any of the UK Muscle members ever pass by in Birmingham make sure you pop into Temple Gym and have a "Blood and Guts" workout.

Si (manager of Temple Gym)


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Dorian is a legend no more need to be said really about him

Uk muscle shirts would be great especially at shows


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

lol in that Pic Barrys arm looks bigger than my whole chest.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

pitbull said:


> Baz
> 
> Oh and Dorians NOX stuff is lethal !!
> 
> S


LOL that defo had a kick to it 

When Dorian put his arm over my shoulder you could just feel the power, dude is still massive....

Was a great day


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

they are not really baz's arms he always carries a false one for pictures, you can tell because its always at the same angle


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

fook me baz check your guns!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL that defo had a kick to it
> 
> When Dorian put his arm over my shoulder you could just feel the power, dude is still massive....
> 
> Was a great day  personally i thought u throwing that chump out of subway and the bouncer the night before funnier!!


LOL

seriously my arms aint that big!look at my show pics they look pony...


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Your a big guy DB i was sitting about 10ft away from you guys with my gf at the top of the stairs bit there.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Well u should have said hello u big fairy! am i that un approachable! lol

I was sitting listening to magic torch all day! already ahd the ****er stay at my house! or at least throw your bird my way


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Baz- measure them..


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Should have put her with magic torch she was bored out of her head, then i could have watched the show in peace with u lol


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

DB said:


> Well u should have said hello u big fairy! am i that un approachable! lol
> 
> I was sitting listening to magic torch all day! already ahd the ****er stay at my house! or at least throw your bird my way


DB how rude.....

What about me and magic ? Haven't you heard of sharing lol

S


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MXD said:


> Baz- measure them..


oh **** that...

thats far too men's health for me dude 



Pitbull said:


> What about me and magic ? Haven't you heard of sharing lol
> 
> S


i was doing the recon... imagine if she was rough i woulda taken one for the team! lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Too much bird sharing the night before LMFAO

And dude, the Subway thing was not my fault, if some little fairy wants to try and push ahead of me in the food queue......sh1ts gonna kick off....lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Too much bird sharing the night before LMFAO.. bird or whale? thank fuk that didnt involve me!
> 
> And dude, the Subway thing was not my fault, if some little fairy wants to try and push ahead of me in the food queue......sh1ts gonna kick off....lol


LOL


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

GYMBABE said:


> so when is the next show for most people on here! Lets get the t-shirts sorted before then  Super tight for all the guys on here then pmsl


Super tight !!!

Same for the ladies then.. sexual equality and all that, can't be sexiest on here now can we lol..

I'll be at the South East this coming sunday.

S


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> LOL


LOL I was gonna put on Matt's FB wall, "how was the bike ride....not the charity one the moose the night before!" lol but I didn't know his situation with GF etc....we are sluts ahahaa


----------

